# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  उमस में न हों बेबस

## bhavna singh

*कम बरसात होने* की वजह से उमस बढ़ जाती है। बढ़ती उमस की वजह से अक्सर देखा गया है कि कई लोग चक्कर खाकर या बेहोश होकर गिर पड़ते हैं। हालांकि कुछ लोगों के बेहोश होने के दूसरे कारण भी होते हैं। उमस में बेहोशी क्यों आती है और ऐसे में कब-क्या किया जाए, आइये जानते हैं क्या है विशेषज्ञों की राय ..................

----------


## bhavna singh

*बेहोशी के कारण* 
बारिश ठीक से न हो और धूप तेज पड़े तो माहौल में उमस काफी बढ़ जाती है। ऐसे में सिरदर्द, घबराहट, बेचैनी, उलटी-दस्त, गले में खराबी, जुकाम और बुखार की चपेट में लोग तेजी से आ जाते हैं। उमस के दिनों में कई बार लोग शरीर में पानी की कमी की वजह से बेहोश हो जाते हैं। बेहोशी की मुख्य वजह दिमाग में बल्ड सर्कुलेशन का कम होना है। पसीना ज्यादा आने, बीपी लो हो जाने, शरीर में शुगर लेवल कम हो जाने और नब्ज या धड़कन कम हो जाने की शिकायतें भी बेहोशी या चक्कर खाकर गिर पड़ने के कारण हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*शरीर पर असर* 
उमस ज्यादा बढ़ने से घुटन के कारण बेहोशी के मामले ज्यादा होते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

घुटन से बीपी लो हो जाता है। पल्स तेज हो जाती है। जब मामला ज्यादा बढ़ जाता है तो पल्स कम होने लगती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

शरीर में नमक, पानी और पोटैशियम आदि इलेक्ट्रॉलाइट्स की कमी हो जाती है। 
दिल और दिमाग पर भी असर पड़ जाता है।
 इससे भी बेहोशी आती है, क्योंकि हमारा इम्यून सिस्टम फौरन सक्रिय होकर शरीर की रक्षा में लग जाता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*बेहोशी के अलावा भी हैं तकलीफें* 
आयुर्वेद के अनुसार इन दिनों शरीर में वायु बढ़ जाती है और अलोपथी के अनुसार पाचन शक्ति कम हो जाती है। 
पेट जल्दी खराब होता है। पानी में इनफेक्शन की वजह से टायफाइड, पीलिया, दस्त के मरीज बढ़ जाते हैं। 
फल सब्जियों में भी कीड़ा लग जाता है, जिससे पेट खराब होने का डर रहता है। 
कई लोगों को सफाई न होने की वजह से गन्ने के रस से भी इनफेक्शन हो सकता है।
 माहौल में उमस बढ़ने की वजह से थकावट जल्दी आती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*जब कोई बेहोश हो जाए* 
 अगर कोई बेहोश हो जाता है तो उसे फौरन खुली हवा में सीधा लिटा दें और उसके पैर थोड़े ऊपर कर दें। 
ऐसा करने पर ब्लड सर्कुलेशन ठीक हो जाता है।
 होता यह है कि घुटन के कारण ब्रेन में खून की सप्लाई कम हो जाती है
 तो शरीर का इम्यून सिस्टम सक्रिय होकर सारा जोर शरीर की हिफाजत में लगा देता है
 जिससे लोग बेहोश हो जाते हैं। इसे वैसोवेगल अटैक कहते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर बहुत गरमी हो तो कपड़े को भिगोकर पीड़ित व्यक्ति के सिर और चेहरे को गीला कर दें।

----------


## dev b

_अच्छे सूत्र के लिए रेपो++++++++++++स्वीकार करे मित्र_

----------


## bhavna singh

> _अच्छे सूत्र के लिए रेपो++++++++++++स्वीकार करे मित्र_


देव जी उत्साहवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## bhavna singh

बेहोश व्यक्ति के चारों तरफ लोगों को जमा होने से रोकें क्योंकि इससे उसे और ज्यादा घुटन महसूस होगी।

----------


## bhavna singh

उसके चेहरे पर पानी के छींटे मारें।

----------


## bhavna singh

उसे ठंडी जगह या हो सके तो एसी में ले जाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर वह पानी पीने की हालत में है तो उसका सिर ऊंचा उठाकर उसे थोड़ा-सा पानी पिलाएं।
 ऐसा करने में बड़ी सावधानी बरतनी चाहिए क्योंकि कई बार बेहोशी में पिलाया गया पानी फेफड़ों में चला जाता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर वह कुछ होश में आ जाता है तो उसके खाने-पीने के बारे में पूछें।
 कई बार रात से भूखा आदमी भी बेहोश हो जाता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

शुगर के पेशेंट इंसुलिन का इंजेक्शन लगवाने के बाद खाना नहीं खा पाते, उससे भी बेहोशी आ जाती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर होश में आकर भी उस शख्स में भ्रम या कन्फ्यूजन की स्थिति बनी और चक्कर आते रहते हैं तो उसे डॉक्टर को जरूर दिखाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

बेहोश होने पर पीड़ित को एक करवट में लिटा दें और डॉक्टर से संपर्क करें।

----------


## bhavna singh

*इन्हें हो सकती है ज्यादा परेशानी* 
 जो पहले से ही हार्ट, किडनी या लिवर के रोगी हों, उन्हें विशेष सावधानी बरतनी चाहिए। उमस में उनकी दिक्कतें बढ़ सकती हैं।
 हार्ट और किडनी के कुछ मरीजों को ज्यादा पानी पीने से मना किया जाता है, ऐसे में वह डॉक्टर की सलाह जरूर लें।

----------


## bhavna singh

शुगर, हाई बीपी व अनीमिया के मरीजों के अलावा जिन लोगों का इम्यून सिस्टम कमजोर है।

----------


## bhavna singh

मोटापा, सांस या दमा की तकलीफ वालों को भी इस मौसम से तकलीफ हो सकती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

ऐसे तमाम मरीजों को बतौर सावधानी हमेशा साफ-सुथरा रहना चाहिए।
 खुली हवा में रहना उनके लिए लाभकारी है। 
शरीर में नमक और पानी की कमी न होने पाए, इसका ध्यान रखना चाहिए।

----------


## bhavna singh

*शुगर या डायबिटीज के मरीज बरतें ये सावधानियां* 
 शुगर वालों को चूंकि पेशाब ज्यादा आता है, इसलिए शरीर में पानी की कमी होने के कारण बेहोशी हो सकती है।
 वे घर से निकलते वक्त पानी पीकर और साथ के लिए भी लेकर चलें।
 पसीना आने पर बीच-बीच में थोड़ा-थोड़ा पानी पीते रहें।

----------


## bhavna singh

गर्मी और उमस वाले वातावरण में ज्यादा भोजन न करें।
 नॉनवेज या मटन करी और ऐसे ही पदार्थ लेने से बचें। रेड मीट न लें।

----------


## bhavna singh

ज्यादा तला और घी वाला खाना न खाएं। सादा और उबला हुआ भोजन ही लें।

----------


## bhavna singh

एक बार भरपेट खाने की बजाय थोड़ा-थोड़ा खाना कई बार में खाएं।

----------


## bhavna singh

हफ्ते में एकाध बार नारियल पानी लिया जा सकता है वह भी तब अगर बाहर जाने पर पानी न मिले। 
अलबत्ता, नारियल गिरी ली जा सकती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

शुगर के रोगी पैक किए हुए फ्रूट जूस से बचें, ताजा फलों का जूस लें। वह भी कम मात्रा।

----------


## bhavna singh

शुगर वाले पेशंट अपनी दवाएं हमेशा साथ रखें ताकि जरूरत पड़ने पर ली जा सकें। 
जहां आप जा रहे हैं शायद वहां आपकी दवा न मिलें।

----------


## bhavna singh

जेब में कुछ मीठी गोलियां या शुगर क्यूब्स या चीनी रखकर चलें।

----------


## bhavna singh

पानी की बोतल साथ लेकर चलें और जरूरत के मुताबिक थोड़ा-थोड़ा पीते रहें। ऐसे लोगों को अपनी जेब या पर्स में एक पर्ची जरूर रखनी चाहिए, जिस पर उनकी बीमारी, घर का और डॉक्टर का फोन नंबर लिखा हो। इससे फायदा यह होता है कि देखभाल कर रहे व्यक्ति को पता लग जाता है कि यह शुगर पेशंट है और इसका शुगर कम होने की वजह से भी बेहोशी हो सकती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

शुगर कम होने के लक्षण हैं- घबराहट, ज्यादा पसीना, हाथ-पैर कांपना व गीले होना, नब्ज धीमी होना, सारे कपड़े गीले हो जाना,
 बेहोशी जैसी हालत, चलने में दिक्कत या लड़खड़ा कर चलना।

----------


## bhavna singh

शुगर कम होने पर त्वचा नम हो जाती, जबकि शुगर ज्यादा होने पर त्वचा एकदम सूखी जाती है
 और मुंह से पक चुके फलों जैसी गंध आने लगती है और सांस भी तेजी से चलेगी।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर शुगर कम होने की वजह से बेहोशी आई हो तो जरा-सी चीनी की चाशनी या ग्लूकोज का घोल देने से रोगी उठ बैठेगा।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर कोई शुगर लेवल कम होने की वजह से बेहोश हो रहा हो तो उसके टाइट कपड़े लूज कर दें।

----------


## bhavna singh

उसके पैर थोड़े ऊंचे कर दें। मुंह एक दिशा में कर दें। सीधा मुंह करके उसके मुंह में पानी डालने की कोशिश न करें।
 सिर उठाकर ही कुछ पिलाएं, नीचे सिर किए हुए नहीं।

----------


## bhavna singh

रोगी को हाई शुगर हो तो डॉक्टर को दिखाना ही होगा।

----------


## bhavna singh

ऐसे रोगियों को ज्यादा उपवास व दावत दोनों से बचना चाहिए।

----------


## bhavna singh

*बेहोशी से कैसे बचें* 
 उमस के दिनों में प्यास के मुताबिक पानी पूरा पिएं। लिक्विड चीजें लेते रहें और खाना भी वक्त से पूरा खाएं।
 ध्यान रहे, प्यास के मुताबिक पूरा पीने का मतलब यह नहीं कि जरूरत से ज्यादा पानी पीने लगें।
 हां, पसीना ज्यादा आए तो ऐसी हालत में पानी थोड़ा ज्यादा पीना ठीक रहता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

शरीर में पानी व नमक की कमी न हो इसके लिए नींबू पानी व नमक लेते रहें।

----------


## bhavna singh

बाहर जाते वक्त घर से पानी की बोतल, नींबू-पानी या शिकंजी लेकर ही निकलें और जैसे-जैसे पसीना आता जाए इनमें से थोड़ा-थोड़ा पीते रहें। 
लेकिन शुगर के मरीजों को शिकंजी आदि से बचना चाहिए और सिर्फ नींबू-पानी-नमक या सादे पानी का इस्तेमाल करना चाहिए।

----------


## bhavna singh

शरीर को सूखा रखने और ठंडे माहौल में रहने की कोशिश करें।

----------


## bhavna singh

*होम्योपथिक उपचार* 
उमस के कारण बेहोशी न आए इसके लिए एहतियात के तौर पर *Gelsemium-30* की *200* पावर की चार-पांच गोलियां सुबह शाम 2-3 दिन तक लें। इससे बचाव रहेगा।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर बेहोश हो जाएं या चक्कर आ जाए तो *Arsanic Album-30* या *Gelsemium-30* या *Rhus Tox-30* की *4-5* गोलियां दिन में *3-4* बार लें।

----------


## bhavna singh

अगर तकलीफ ज्यादा हो तो एक-दो घंटे बाद भी दवाइयां रिपीट कर सकते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

इन दवाइयों से मरीज सैटल हो जाता है। उसका बीपी, शुगर और धड़कन ठीक हो जाती है और चक्कर आने बंद हो जाते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*मुद्राएं और प्राणायाम* 
उमस के प्रभावों से बचाव के लिए मुद्राएं और प्राणायाम क्रिया भी फायदेमंद साबित हो सकती हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

वरुण मुद्रा का प्रयोग करें। इसके लिए हाथ के अंगूठे और कनिष्ठिका (सबसे छोटी) उंगली की टिप्स को मिला लें और बाकी तीन उंगलियां सीधी रखें। इसका उपयोग करने से शरीर में पानी की कमी नियंत्रित होने लगती है। इसे कभी भी किया जा सकता है। वैसे तो बैठकर करें पर चलते-फिरते भी इसे कर सकते हैं। इससे पानी की कमी के कारण बेहोश होने जैसी स्थिति नहीं आएगी। यह मुद्रा बेहोश व्यक्ति को भी करा सकते हैं। स्थिति नियंत्रण में आ सकती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

इसके अलावा शीतकारी क्रिया करें। इसके लिए जीभ को रोल की तरह लपेटकर तालू से लगा दें और खुले मुंह से सांस लें और नाक से छोड़ दें।
 दो-तीन मिनट ऐसा करने पर गला तर हो जाएगा और पानी की कमी महसूस नहीं होगी। इस प्राणायाम को कभी भी किया जा सकता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

यदि शरीर को ठंडा रखना चाहें और उमस के प्रभाव से बचना चाहें तो जीभ को सीटी बजाने की मुद्रा में या नाली की तरह गोल करके मुंह से अंदर सांस खींचें।
 ठोड़ी को छाती से लगाएं। दो-से चार सेकंड तक अंदर ही सांस रोकर रखें और बाद में ठोड़ी ऊपर करते हुए नाक के जरिए सांस छोड़ दें। 
इसे शीतकारी प्राणायाम कुम्भक कहते हैं। यह क्रिया या तो खाली पेट की जाए या खाने के तीन घंटे बाद। 
इससे गर्मियों में शरीर में ठंडक महसूस होती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*नोट :* यदि आप हार्ट, बीपी या शुगर रोग से पीड़ित हैं तो प्राणायाम की यह क्रियाएं किसी प्रशिक्षक से सीखकर या अपने डॉक्टर से पूछकर ही करें। दवाओं का इस्तेमाल डॉक्टर की सलाह से ही करें।

----------


## bhavna singh

ये सूत्र आपको कैसा लगा ?
अपने अमूल्य विचार जरूर लिखें

bhavna singh

----------

